# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Joukkoliikennefoorumi sovellukseksi?

## Koivumaa666

Ketkä muut ovat samaa mieltä et  foorumi pitäis muuttaa sovellukseksi,jonka vois asentaa Google playsta ja Appstoresta.

----------


## vristo

> Ketkä muut ovat samaa mieltä et  foorumi pitäis muuttaa sovellukseksi,jonka vois asentaa Google playsta ja Appstoresta.


Siitä vaan väsäämään.

----------


## Volvo8500LE

> Ketkä muut ovat samaa mieltä et  foorumi pitäis muuttaa sovellukseksi,jonka vois asentaa Google playsta ja Appstoresta.



Sitten se ei olisi enään Joukkoliikennefoorumi.

----------


## Bussikuiskaaja

> Sitten se ei olisi enään Joukkoliikennefoorumi.


 Olisi vieläkin,sen voisi ladata sovelluskaupasta ja tämä nettifoorumi lopettettaisiin.Kaikki toiminnot siirrettäisiin JLF sovellukseen.

----------


## pehkonen

> Olisi vieläkin,sen voisi ladata sovelluskaupasta ja tämä nettifoorumi lopettettaisiin.Kaikki toiminnot siirrettäisiin JLF sovellukseen.


Kuten nimimerkki vristo totesi, että "Siitä vaan väsäämään". Lisäisin vielä, että hanki samalla kattava rahoitus kehittämiseen ja sovelluksen jatkuvaan ylläpitoon. Ei taida ihan muutama euro riittää, sillä todellisuudessa sisällön moderointi yms. ylläpito on vain pieni osuus sovelluskaupassa olevien sovelluksien kokonaisvaltaisessa hallinnassa. 

Ja toiseksi miksi rikkoa toimivaa? 

Tästä aiheesta on muuten jo ainakin kerran ollut säe tällä palstalla?

----------


## Koivumaa666

> Lisäisin vielä, että hanki samalla kattava rahoitus kehittämiseen ja ylläpitoon. Ei taida ihan muutama euro riittää.


 Toi kyl vaatii iha helvetin paljo rahaa.Pitäis sit viel saada Kuukankorpi suostumaa tommosee ideaa,kestäis aika monta vuotta toi suunnittelu.vko lähti pois täält nii sanoisin et Kuukankorpi on kyl nykyää ylläpito.

----------


## canis lupus

Ei ole tarpeellinen. En toki vastusta ideaa jos tälläiseen joku alkaa tuhlaamaan aikaansa, siitä vaan. En kyllä itse lataisi moista kun toimii jo todella hyvin mobiililaitteilla muutenkin

----------


## vristo

> Toi kyl vaatii iha helvetin paljo rahaa.Pitäis sit viel saada Kuukankorpi suostumaa tommosee ideaa,kestäis aika monta vuotta toi suunnittelu.vko lähti pois täält nii sanoisin et Kuukankorpi on kyl nykyää ylläpito.


Tämä on ihan harrastuspohjalta pyöritettävä foorumi. Ei kellään täällä ole aikaa tai rahaa tuollaiseen. Me kaikki teemme päivätyömme ihan muissa hommissa.

----------


## Bussikuiskaaja

> Tämä on ihan harrastuspohjalta pyöritettävä foorumi. Ei kellään täällä ole aikaa tai rahaa tuollaiseen. Me kaikki teemme päivätyömme ihan muissa hommissa.


 Vristo on oikeassa.Suurinosa tämän foorumin jäsenistä on Linja-auton kuljettajia ammatiltaan tai muita työssäkäyviä ihmisiä,lukuunottamatta lapsikäyttäjiä.Ei heillä ole aikaa tuommoiseen.

----------


## huusmik

> Olisi vieläkin,sen voisi ladata sovelluskaupasta ja tämä nettifoorumi lopettettaisiin.Kaikki toiminnot siirrettäisiin JLF sovellukseen.


Muuten kannatettava idea, mutta nettifoorumin lopettamiselle vastaukseni on *ei*.

----------


## kuukanko

> vko lähti pois täält nii sanoisin et Kuukankorpi on kyl nykyää ylläpito.


En ole ylläpitäjä, minulla ei ole pääsyä mihinkään foorumin "sisälmyksiin".

----------


## Bussikuiskaaja

> En ole ylläpitäjä, minulla ei ole pääsyä mihinkään foorumin "sisälmyksiin".


 Miksi sinulla,ei ole noita ylläpidonoikeuksia kun olet kerran moderaattori.Jos vko jätti foorumin,niin sinun kuuluisi olla ylläpitäjä ja moderaattori.Kuka nyt hoitaa ylläpitoa kun vko on poissa?

----------


## kuukanko

> Kuka nyt hoitaa ylläpitoa kun vko on poissa?


Selvästikin vko on hoitanut, kun kerran foorumi pyörii edelleen, vaikka vko ei olekaan osallistunut näkyvästi toimintaan enää yli 5 vuoteen

----------


## Bussikuiskaaja

> Selvästikin vko on hoitanut, kun kerran foorumi pyörii edelleen, vaikka vko ei olekaan osallistunut näkyvästi toimintaan enää yli 5 vuoteen


 Kuka sulkee tunnuksia?Vko on ollut aktiivinen viimeksi 23.5.2020 eli kaksi vuotta sitten.Periaatteessa moderaattori on sama asia kun ylläpito.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kuka sulkee tunnuksia?


Minä voin sulkea tunnuksia.

Moderaattorin ja ylläpidon ero on, että moderaattori voi tehdä niitä toimintoja mitä foorumiohjelmistossa on mahdollistettu moderaattorille. Ylläpito voi tehdä foorumiohjelmistossa lisäksi joitakin muita juttuja, mutta iso ero on, että ylläpito pääsee käsiksi suoraan foorumin serveriin ja voi tehdä sellaisia asioita, mitä foorumiohjelmistoon ei ole suoraan tehty ominaisuuksiksi.

----------


## Bussikuiskaaja

> Minä voin sulkea tunnuksia.
> 
> Moderaattorin ja ylläpidon ero on, että moderaattori voi tehdä niitä toimintoja mitä foorumiohjelmistossa on mahdollistettu moderaattorille. Ylläpito voi tehdä foorumiohjelmistossa lisäksi joitakin muita juttuja, mutta iso ero on, että ylläpito pääsee käsiksi suoraan foorumin serveriin ja voi tehdä sellaisia asioita, mitä foorumiohjelmistoon ei ole suoraan tehty ominaisuuksiksi.


 Voiko vko, halutessaan sulkea tunnuksia/sulkea viestiketjuja.Olen huomannut että, viimeisen 5-vuoden aikana olet hoitanut foorumia kun vko ei ole toimintaan osallistunut.

----------


## kuukanko

> Voiko vko, halutessaan sulkea tunnuksia/sulkea viestiketjuja.


Luonnollisesti ylläpitäjä voi tehdä kaiken sen minkä moderaattori(t)kin voi.

----------


## vompatti

> Olisi vieläkin,sen voisi ladata sovelluskaupasta ja tämä nettifoorumi lopettettaisiin.Kaikki toiminnot siirrettäisiin JLF sovellukseen.


Ihan älytön idea. Miten luulet, että tänne kukaan uusi kävijä enää löytäisi? Kun webbifoorumia ei ole, eivät hakukoneetkaan löydä sivua. Miten lähetät kaverille linkin johonkin keskusteluun, kun webbifoorumia ei ole?

Käytättekö te oikeasti jotain keskustelufoorumia kännykällä? Eikö ole helpompaa käyttää tietokoneella, jossa on kunnon näppäimistö ja näyttö?

----------


## tlajunen

Sellainen toimisi toki, että joku väsäisi applikaation, joka toimii tämän foorumin rajapinnassa. Tällöin se ei korvaisi foorumia, vaan toimisi yhtenä tapana käyttää tätä.

Mutta onko siihen tarvetta? Kännykän mobiilinäkymä on varsin toimiva jo nyt. (Joskaan ei ihan enää tätä päivää.)

----------


## tkp

> Sellainen toimisi toki, että joku väsäisi applikaation, joka toimii tämän foorumin rajapinnassa. Tällöin se ei korvaisi foorumia, vaan toimisi yhtenä tapana käyttää tätä.
> 
> Mutta onko siihen tarvetta? Kännykän mobiilinäkymä on varsin toimiva jo nyt. (Joskaan ei ihan enää tätä päivää.)


Sellainen käsittääkseni on jo, eli tapatalk. En tosin tiedä olisiko sille tarvetta koska foorumin mobiilinäkymä on ihan tarpeeksi toimiva.

----------

